# Logosol M7 owners, would you buy again



## Trigger-Time (Dec 21, 2007)

Logosol M7 & Wood workers mill owners, would you buy one again
if you where to do it over?

I have been given the OK to buy a M7, is the reason I ask.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Dec 21, 2007)

I have owned a Woodworkers Mill (shortened version of M7) for about 1 year and love it. I used a TimberJig for about 1-1/2 years before that and really appreciated the ease of use that the WWM offered.

Given the same decision I would do it again. 

Regards,

Ted


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 21, 2007)

TedChristiansen said:


> I have owned a Woodworkers Mill (shortened version of M7) for about 1 year and love it. I used a TimberJig for about 1-1/2 years before that and really appreciated the ease of use that the WWM offered.
> 
> Given the same decision I would do it again.
> 
> ...



Thanks, 

I think 90% of what I will use the M7 for the WWM would do.
But I also want to build a small log cabin and would need the extra length
of the M7 for the log walls.


----------



## lmbeachy (Dec 21, 2007)

Obviously, if you are looking for production, then a band saw or swinger is a much better buy. That being said, however, if time is not a real important item, then the Logosol attractive alternative. I don't have a factory made Logsol, just a wooden version that I made myself. I can cut some pretty accurate dimensional lumber with it, and I don't have to worry about whether or not my blades are sharpened just right. When my chain gets dull, it just doesn't cut very fast, but no divng or wavy boards. If I were to be cutting lumber just for my own use, then I would very definitely consider a Logosol. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 21, 2007)

I noticed that in the news letter they send out that they are giving away some stuff as a christmas offer...



> CHRISTMAS OFFER!
> Buy your Logosol sawmill now, and get
> 3 bars 16” 4 Chains 60 dl and a Log Turner for free!
> Value: $317


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> I noticed that in the news letter they send out that they are giving away some stuff as a christmas offer...



Guy I talked to on the phone yesterday said offer, was only for bars that fit Husky
chainsaws, *I ask him to point that out to me in the add, * he could not. 
Was told to make a note on my order. , *"add did not specify any brand of saw"*






.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

lmbeachy said:


> Obviously, if you are looking for production, then a band saw or swinger is a much better buy. That being said, however, if time is not a real important item, then the Logosol attractive alternative. I don't have a factory made Logsol, just a wooden version that I made myself. I can cut some pretty accurate dimensional lumber with it, and I don't have to worry about whether or not my blades are sharpened just right. When my chain gets dull, it just doesn't cut very fast, but no divng or wavy boards. If I were to be cutting lumber just for my own use, then I would very definitely consider a Logosol. Just my humble opinion.



Not really looking for production speed, would be nice though. If I didn't
already have the saws for the M7, might look more at a BSM.




.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got the older version the M5, and use my 066 or 056 for milling.

It's paid for itself many times over in the lumber I've cut. In fact the first lot did, 1000 bf of heartwood black cherry.


I'd be much worse off without it.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> I've got the older version the M5, and use my 066 or 056 for milling.
> 
> It's paid for itself many times over in the lumber I've cut. In fact the first lot did, 1000 bf of heartwood black cherry.
> 
> ...



I have yet to place the order........but you guys are making it easier
for me to place the order. 



.


----------



## lmbeachy (Dec 22, 2007)

You certainly have the saws for milling. I don't think you will be disappointed.

Lester


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 22, 2007)

*Logosol M7 small log mill*

Hi Trigger ........ Just keep in mind the M7 was really only designed for small diameter log's of about 500mm or 20" max , that's why Logosol sell bar's of max 24" , anthing longer start's to sag without end support , even the short bar's wander if the chain become's dull or you apply a little to much pressure . I would be getting a bandsaw mill , even with a bandsaw you still need saw's . Here's a shortcut to some more reading . Cheer's MM http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=54516


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

lmbeachy said:


> You certainly have the saws for milling. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> Lester



I'm have a 076 torn down (bad crank bearings), will put it back together
after Christmas. I went a little nuts over the saws


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Trigger ........ Just keep in mind the M7 was really only designed for small diameter log's of about 500mm or 20" max , that's why Logosol sell bar's of max 24" , anthing longer start's to sag without end support , even the short bar's wander if the chain become's dull or you apply a little to much pressure . I would be getting a bandsaw mill , even with a bandsaw you still need saw's . Here's a shortcut to some more reading . Cheer's MM http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=54516



Most of what I will be milling will be 20" dia or so, bigger stuff will be made
into a cant before going on M7, or quarter up with Alaskan mill to be quarter
sawn on M7........or that's the plan anyway. Plan can change, I'm like
a goose, wake up in a new world every day 



.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got a newsletter from Logosol in the mail today... I didn't know they had a bandsaw. It's electric, but it only cuts 13 1/2 inches wide and it costs over 4 1/2 grand!!! Then they want $42 for a blade for the thing... did I read that right? .... sheeeeesh. As has been said many time though... every mill has it's niche, I'm sure in the right circumstances that one shines above others also. Can't figure what those circumstances might be... maybe a sawmill yard? Little pricey though, with tax and shipping it would be over $5K. 

They do have some serious woodworking equipment though... planers, jointers, combo machines. Lots of neat toys.


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 22, 2007)

*Bandsaw plan's*



Trigger-Time said:


> Logosol M7 & Wood workers mill owners, would you buy one again
> if you where to do it over?
> 
> I have been given the OK to buy a M7, is the reason I ask.



If your interested I have free Bandsaw plan's , just pm me . Cheer's MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 22, 2007)

*Logosol sprocket price's for picco chain in Australia*



woodshop said:


> I just got a newsletter from Logosol in the mail today... I didn't know they had a bandsaw. It's electric, but it only cuts 13 1/2 inches wide and it costs over 4 1/2 grand!!! Then they want $42 for a blade for the thing... did I read that right? .... sheeeeesh. As has been said many time though... every mill has it's niche, I'm sure in the right circumstances that one shines above others also. Can't figure what those circumstances might be... maybe a sawmill yard? Little pricey though, with tax and shipping it would be over $5K.
> 
> They do have some serious woodworking equipment though... planers, jointers, combo machines. Lots of neat toys.



Yeah they say on the Dvd that the bandmill will handle 14" log's , all I got to say is whoopy do at that price . Their sprocket price's are $70.00ea for picco chain in Aus . I haven't made the move yet to 3/8 low pro , too many thing's happening at the moment , when I do it will be 3/8 x .050 low pro from Bailey's and not the 3/8 x .043 low pro Logosol use's , the sprocket's are only $3 - $4 from Bailey's , for .050 gage sprocket's . Also the bar's are way cheaper . Cheer's MM


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> I do it will be 3/8 x .050 low pro from Bailey's and not the 3/8 x .043 low pro Logosol use's , the sprocket's are only $3 - $4 from Bailey's , for .050 gage sprocket's . Also the bar's are way cheaper . Cheer's MM



Logosol uses the .050 Picco not the .043, here (U.S.) a Stihl 3003 bar mount 16" .050 Picco bar is $32.00, I have bought 2 of the 16" plus 2 NOS 20" .050 Picco bars. 064/066 drum sprocket
is $41.00



.


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 22, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Logosol uses the .050 Picco not the .043, here (U.S.) a Stihl 3003 bar mount 16" .050 Picco bar is $32.00, I have bought 2 of the 16" plus 2 NOS 20" .050 Picco bars. 064/066 drum sprocket
> is $41.00
> 
> 
> ...



The $70au dollar price tag over hear , about $65us is only for a rim sprocket , if they were going to slug me $41us for a spur sprocket I would be getting the Bailey's rim sprocket's at $3us - $4us ea , roughly ten sprocket's for the price of one . Cheer's MM


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 22, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> The $70au dollar price tag over hear , about $65us is only for a rim sprocket , if they were going to slug me $41us for a spur sprocket I would be getting the Bailey's rim sprocket's at $3us - $4us ea , roughly ten sprocket's for the price of one . Cheer's MM



This is from Logosol web site, it is a spur (drum) type
Sprocket 3/8 Picco 7 for Stihl 066
[1122-640-2006] $41.25 

Dose Bailey's sell a Picco rim that will fit the 066?



.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Dec 23, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Most of what I will be milling will be 20" dia or so, bigger stuff will be made
> into a cant before going on M7, or quarter up with Alaskan mill to be quarter
> sawn on M7........or that's the plan anyway. Plan can change, I'm like
> a goose, wake up in a new world every day
> ...



For larger logs you can either inversion cut (secure the mill upside down to the log), or cut with the mill on its side (with the bar vertical). I have seen a video of inversion cutting, and it seems cutting with the mill on its side would work also. However, I havent tried either of these yet.

Inversion Milling:






Large log miling:





You will enjoy the mill.

Regards,

Ted


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 23, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Trigger ........ Just keep in mind the M7 was really only designed for small diameter log's of about 500mm or 20" max , that's why Logosol sell bar's of max 24" , anthing longer start's to sag without end support , even the short bar's wander if the chain become's dull or you apply a little to much pressure . I would be getting a bandsaw mill , even with a bandsaw you still need saw's . Here's a shortcut to some more reading . Cheer's MM http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=54516



I've done a 30" cherry on my M5 using 24 in bar. Once you take the outer slabs off the 24 in bar will get through the cant. I didn't get any taper/waves in the 2 ft boards I cut. You just can't flat saw right through the really big stuff.

P.S. boards looks nicer than my friends 20 K bandsaw mill


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Dec 23, 2007)

I own both the Logosol M7 and the TimberKing 1220. With all I've learned about the M7 in the last few years, I've got to say that I would buy it faster now than then. And in answer to a post earlier, I bought a 36" bar from Logosol.

With the 1220, the biggest problem is the shipping & cost of sharpening the blades. Or spending $1000 for a sharpener and $300 - $400 for a tooth setter.

Rodney


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2007)

I think with my 36" Alaskan, mini mill and the M7 mill I should be able
to take care of any milling I need (want) to do. 

Plus I still have this thing I made. Pics are from a older thread























.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Dec 23, 2007)

Trigger-Time,

You might find this site interesting:

http://www.bjorklundranch.com

Regards,

Ted


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2007)

TedChristiansen said:


> Trigger-Time,
> 
> You might find this site interesting:
> 
> ...



Ted, Thanks


.


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2007)

TriggerT, I love your "thing"!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2007)

BobL said:


> TriggerT, I love your "thing"!




:blush: Thanks,  

I hav'nt done that much milling, I got more into mess with the saws than milling. 
Now that I have done a few complete rebuilds and getting that out of my system (almost).  
Im ready to start doing some milling.



.


----------



## duffontap (Dec 23, 2007)

*The 'Thing'*

That is rather ingenious. With wood construction you can modify things so easily, too. 

Duff


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2007)

duffontap said:


> That is rather ingenious. With wood construction you can modify things so easily, too.
> 
> Duff


Thanks


The *thing* is light enough that the wife and I can carry it....but
it's really easy to move like this.  







.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 24, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> ...The *thing* is light enough that the wife and I can carry it....but it's really easy to move like this.



Lots of talent on this forum. Curious what do you have attached to the back of that John Deer tractor? Looks like some kind of frame with chain hanging from it... to carry something?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2007)

woodshop said:


> Lots of talent on this forum. Curious what do you have attached to the back of that John Deer tractor? Looks like some kind of frame with chain hanging from it... to carry something?




We call it a jib, use it for lifting all kinds of things. Their is also a choker
cable on it, bought from Baileys to pull and lift logs with. Biggest log I have
picked up is 28"X 8' Shingle Oak. I had a winch given to me, that I need
to mount to it.


.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 24, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> We call it a jib, use it for lifting all kinds of things. Their is also a choker cable on it, bought from Baileys to pull and lift logs with. Biggest log I have picked up is 28"X 8' Shingle Oak. I had a winch given to me, that I need to mount to it.



Looks handy. 28" 8 footer is about 2000lbs. I guess no problem for a Tractor that size. I picked up a huge 10ft long gum log once (actually the biggest tree I ever felled) with a Timberjack grapple skidder. It picked up the butt end but I remember driving back to the landing, with over 3 1/2 tons of log on the back the front of the skidder would "float" up off the ground and stay there until I stopped and backed up a little. No front wheels on the ground, no steer. 

M7 Logosol... I've been reading up more about these mills since this thread started, as well as their smaller version, but other than their website and a Logosol video, havn't seem many pics. I'd really like to see one in action. I know a couple of you have an M7... how about some action shots next time you fire it up. Better yet, anybody within couple hours of Philadelphia area that has one that would let me come see it?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2007)

Woodshop, front of tractor was light, but front end will only come off
the ground as high as log is off ground (unless log was so high to
over balance tractor), with front tires off ground just steer with brakes  
Most times I just skid the logs, but lift log to drag just the one end,
so it won't get as much dirt in the bark.



.


----------



## lmbeachy (Dec 24, 2007)

Woodshop, I don't have a real Logosol, but I have a wooden version of the Logosol that I built. Works on exactly the same principle. I don't believe that I am really very far from you. I would be glad to have you come down and even bring your rigs with you, I have plenty of wood here that need cutting, Cherry, walnut and I have 50 acres of wood land if you wanted some holly or something else. I live in Delawre just across the Sussex county line, if interested give me a pm. Lester


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Trigger ...... Great idea mate , I have seen this setup before , on this forum , I like the idea of having the bar supported at both end's , only a couple of thing's I would like to do with it though , put some rail's on it and mount the saw on a carriage like a bandsaw , but lift the log instead of lowering or lifting the saw so the saw is alway's at a good working height , like the Logosol (my back and knee's aint great) , to lifting the log so the saw always remain's at a good height , basically a cross between your setup and Dustytool's setup , both excellent idea's . Lifting the log's onto the sawmill is no big deal as I already have to do this now . Cheer's MM


----------



## BobL (Dec 26, 2007)

woodshop said:


> Looks handy. 28" 8 footer is about 2000lbs. I guess no problem for a Tractor that size. I picked up a huge 10ft long gum log once (actually the biggest tree I ever felled) with a Timberjack grapple skidder. It picked up the butt end but I remember driving back to the landing, with over 3 1/2 tons of log on the back the front of the skidder would "float" up off the ground and stay there until I stopped and backed up a little. No front wheels on the ground, no steer.
> .
> .
> .



Reminds me of my of an italian guy who reckons that one of the uses of a wife was to sit on the front of the tractor to keep the steering wheels on the ground


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Dec 26, 2007)

BobL said:


> Reminds me of my of an italian guy who reckons that one of the uses of a wife was to sit on the front of the tractor to keep the steering wheels on the ground



Wonder if he nicknamed her "counterwieght"?

Rodney


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 26, 2007)

BobL said:


> Reminds me of my of an italian guy who reckons that one of the uses of a wife was to sit on the front of the tractor to keep the steering wheels on the ground



Years ago, I would unload bundles of 20' 6/4 Oak, need 5 to 6 other
men to climb all over the back (on top of roll cage also) to hold it down.
It was a inside fork lift, unloading out side in gravel, with guys still on it
would put 20' bundle through 14' wide door. We made solid oak roll top
desk, No plywood, no veneer. If OSHA would have ever stopped there
they would have shut the doors..........It was one mean place to work.


----------



## zopi (Dec 26, 2007)

BobL said:


> Reminds me of my of an italian guy who reckons that one of the uses of a wife was to sit on the front of the tractor to keep the steering wheels on the ground



hmm...never thought of that...


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 26, 2007)

Rodney Sinclair said:


> Wonder if he nicknamed her "counterwieght"?
> 
> Rodney



There was a jeep advertised locally a couple of years ago: "comes with 8000 lb _*WENCH*_". :jawdrop: 

I bet she came in handy when that jeep got stuck.......


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Dec 26, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> There was a jeep advertised locally a couple of years ago: "comes with 8000 lb _*WENCH*_". :jawdrop:
> 
> I bet she came in handy when that jeep got stuck.......



You know, I used to make a lot of mud runs with a Jeep and I really had one of those. Had a 8000 Warn on the jeep and the 5'7", 125lb blonde "WENCH" to pull the cable when we got stuck. It didn't get to cold or to deep for this woman. Man, I've got some stories about those Mud Runs.

Rodney


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 27, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> This is from Logosol web site, it is a spur (drum) type
> Sprocket 3/8 Picco 7 for Stihl 066
> [1122-640-2006] $41.25
> 
> ...



Sorry mate I missed this one , I tried to PM you but can't for some reason , I will get back to you with info soon , Bailey's changed their site somewhat , a while back probably a fair while back , just getting info off of Bailey's at the moment . My email is [email protected]


----------



## roy clarke (Dec 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Trigger-Time View Post
> This is from Logosol web site, it is a spur (drum) type
> Sprocket 3/8 Picco 7 for Stihl 066
> [1122-640-2006] $41.25
> ...



Logosol sell the 0000-642-1223 rim to fit on the MS361 which otherwise does not have a Picco specific sprocket available. (The 1122-640-2006 has a different tooth profile from the normal spur sprocket.)

Since the splines on the clutch drum for the MS361, and for the 044 are the same, it may be the splines for he 066 are the same (fingers crossed) in which the 0000-642-1223 may work. The problem may be the power handling.


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 27, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> This is from Logosol web site, it is a spur (drum) type
> Sprocket 3/8 Picco 7 for Stihl 066
> [1122-640-2006] $41.25
> 
> ...



Hi Trigger-Time ....... Yes you can get rim sprocket's for 066 - ms660 one's are the same , as Bailey's said any 3/8 x 7/8 rim sprocket is suitable to run this chain on the 066 , as I thought the rim sprocket's were designed to run .050 up to .063 gage chain as there is only .3 of a mm diff between the gage's .050 being 1.3mm and .063 being 1.6mm . Cheer's MM ps I attached there response . I tried to post this last night , but my generator ran out of gas , at about 2am so I went to bed .


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 27, 2007)

roy clarke said:


> Logosol sell the 0000-642-1223 rim to fit on the MS361 which otherwise does not have a Picco specific sprocket available. (The 1122-640-2006 has a different tooth profile from the normal spur sprocket.)
> 
> Since the splines on the clutch drum for the MS361, and for the 044 are the same, it may be the splines for he 066 are the same (fingers crossed) in which the 0000-642-1223 may work. The problem may be the power handling.



Stihl 361,044/440,441,046/460,064,650,066/660,084,088/880 all use same size splines. (ID of rim sprocket)


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 27, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Stihl 361,044/440,441,046/460,064,650,066/660,084,088/880 all use same size splines. (ID of rim sprocket)



Even better mate , eh at $3.50us a rim . Cheer's MM


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 27, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Even better mate , eh at $3.50us a rim . Cheer's MM



I have used a Reg. 3/8 rim sprocket W/Picco chain.....thought I could hear the chain
making a noise, so I took it off. The Picco and reg 3/8 rims are different.
Web between slots are a different thickness. Reg 3/8 .075, Picco .125
You can see difference in picture. Looks as if angle of driver slot is also
different.


*Picco sprocket is on the right*


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 27, 2007)

One more tid bit, Picco rims dia are a bit larger

Picco 7T.....1.433 dia = 4.502 circumference..........+0.167
Reg. 3/8 7T 1.380 dia = 4.335 circumference

Picco 8T......1.664 dia = 5.260 circumference........+0.183
Reg. 3/8 8T..1.606 dia = 5.077 circumference

Differance between the dia of sprockets don't seem that much, But running at 10,000 rpm and more it could IMO.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 27, 2007)

Their is also difference in bar nose sprocket teeth.


*Reg. 3/8 on left, Picco bar on right.*


----------



## roy clarke (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are the chains. The top is a standard cross cut chain, and the lower is the Picco. This would explain why the Picco rim is a bigger diameter. The pitch, ie the distance between the rivet centres is 3/8" in both cases, but with the Picco straps being thinner, it means the rim has to be slightly larger to make the centres of the rivets follow the same path measured from the centre of the crankshaft.

With all the interest in milling, I wonder why Stihl doesn't produce a Picco rim instead of our having to use the wrong part.

This means that Baily's information is not quite correct.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 28, 2007)

I suspected something like that .....:censored:


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 31, 2007)

roy clarke said:


> Here are the chains. The top is a standard cross cut chain, and the lower is the Picco. This would explain why the Picco rim is a bigger diameter. The pitch, ie the distance between the rivet centres is 3/8" in both cases, but with the Picco straps being thinner, it means the rim has to be slightly larger to make the centres of the rivets follow the same path measured from the centre of the crankshaft.
> 
> With all the interest in milling, I wonder why Stihl doesn't produce a Picco rim instead of our having to use the wrong part.
> 
> This means that Baily's information is not quite correct.



Hi Roy I see there is a difference in the profile , now is easy to see why a diff sprocket for picco chain's is needed . I have been doing some digging around and talked to a Carlton chain guy , he said why don't you use carlton low pro chain , it has the same bottom of tooth profile as the standard chain and you can run normal standard sprockets with it . Sound's good to me . Cheer's MM


----------



## roy clarke (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

I'd like to see a picture alongside the standard Stihl chain. This exercise has taken a fair bit of time, and I don't wan't to spend more money collecting parts which "may be useful one day".


----------



## Matildasmate (Dec 31, 2007)

roy clarke said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture alongside the standard Stihl chain. This exercise has taken a fair bit of time, and I don't wan't to spend more money collecting parts which "may be useful one day".



Bailey's chain WoodsmanPro chain Is Carlton chain rebadged . Cheer's MM


----------

